# For Those Who Drive a 7.5 tonne lorry



## Shutterbug (16 September 2011)

I have been offered the purchase of a 7.5 tonne lorry by a friend on a very good deal.  Me and a friend are considering purchasing it together but we have no idea of the true cost of running a lorry this size - so can someone who does run one pls tell me what the general annual cost of running is - ie. plaiting/MOT/insurance -just to give us a general idea of how much we would be paying out each year.

Also, on a more personal opinion basis, do you think its worth it?

Thanks in advance - had decided I was going to go down the 4x4 and trailer route but this came up out of nowhere and we have to at least give it serious thought


----------



## ossy (16 September 2011)

I have a 7.5 tonner, I don't find them overly expensive to run I love my box wouldn't change to a trailer now I've had one.  My basic costs are: 


Insurance - £245 per year (any driver over the age of 25)
TAX - £165 per year 
Plaiting/MOT are the same thing - Can't remember the exact cost of the test inself but mine this year was £300 for service, take and return to Testing station and some extensions to my side safety bars. 
Breakdown cover - £280  
Diesel - a full tank costs about £200 to fill from the red and that lasts me most of the summer season but I live near alot of main venues. 

Last year I had to spend about £1000 on new things for it, like tyres, air pressure box, back door.


----------



## cptrayes (16 September 2011)

As above is typical. They can suddenly dump you with a bill of a couple of thousand if something like the brakes go wrong.

My breakdown cover is £59 within a 30 mile distance of home, not £280!

Be careful if it's old, unless a model which is very common in breaker's yards, spares can be difficult to get and very expensive because of it.


----------



## ossy (16 September 2011)

oh and I forgot to say check whether it has a tilt cab or not, mine has a tilt cab, if it dosen't be sure to double your labour costs on services and when anything goes wrong as its just a pain to get to anything without it.


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

"plating and MOTare same thing"  quote


A lorry is issued with a plating certificate on first registration. This remains with the vehicle throughout its life and will only need changing if the configuration of the vehicle is altered (ie weight) So there is no yearly cost for the plate.
Lots of people confuse the plate with an M.O.T, the latter of course is required each year.


----------



## just-me (16 September 2011)

cptrayes said:



			My breakdown cover is £59 within a 30 mile distance of home, not £280!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack but who is your breakdown cover with?


----------



## Shutterbug (16 September 2011)

horseaddict said:



			"plating and MOTare same thing"  quote


A lorry is issued with a plating certificate on first registration. This remains with the vehicle throughout its life and will only need changing if the configuration of the vehicle is altered (ie weight) So there is no yearly cost for the plate.
Lots of people confuse the plate with an M.O.T, the latter of course is required each year. 

Click to expand...

Thanks - I hear the terms bandied about a lot and wasnt sure if there was a difference so thanks for that


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 September 2011)

If you buy the lorry ensure that it has 12 months plate on it.

Insurance with recovery for my lorry is £317 per year (Any Driver over 25 years)(Anthony D Evans Insurance) You can get a quote on line, price varies with the value of the lorry etc.

Road Tax is £165 as it's taxed as a private vehicle.

My lorry averages around 17mpg.(X reg DAF 45 130hp)

Plate is around £75, but I have mine jet washed underneath prior to testing & normally have my mechanic check it over & do anything that is needed so it will pass. You don't want it to fail & have to bring it back for retest as you may have to wait a while for a free slot.

We used to have a 4x4 & trailer but when we got 2 horses & one used to try & trash the trailer so we changed to a lorry.

I prefer the lorry, it's slower to get to places but horses travel well & we have somewhere to sit, get changed, sleep, cook etc while waiting for class to start. Also can live in lorry at away shows which couldn't do in trailer. The difference between 4x4 & trailer & Lorry is I only use the lorry to go to shows. The 4x4 I used as family car also so I used quite a lot of diesel. My family car now is a 1.6 petrol which does 40+ mpg so I save in that way.


----------



## Monkers (16 September 2011)

I ran a 7.5t for 20 years and have recently decided to get fid of it and get a 3.5t.

I found the larger horseboxes much more expensive to run and maintain. I always spent a £1000 on parts just to get it through its plate. I may well be wrong here, but I am pretty sure the annual plate isn't the same thing as an MOT. For a start the garage strap the lorry down to mimic weight and do all sorts of tests you wouldn't get in a standard MOT. It's more expensive and you have to book it in at a testing station, and there weren't any that local to me so it was a real pain.
You will also have to book it in for its annual plate several weeks in advance, so you will have to be careful you don't leave it too late.
If you are using the lorry regularly then it may be worth it. I wouldn't have an older lorry standing about too much as bits of the engine will just die!
Fuel is so expensive now and a 7.5t will be pretty thirsty.
tax is expensive.
tyres are expensive
You also need to check that you are eligible to drive a 7.5t. I think if you passed your diriving test after 1997/8 (can't remember to be honest) you need to take another test to drive it.

In short, if you have one horse, buy a 3.5t as they can have an mot. as you have 2 horses, consider a 3.9t. You still need to plate it, but it will be less thirsty and cheaper to maintain than a lorry. There is a reason 7.5t lorries are cheap these days..... nobody wants them anymore!
Having owned 7.5t for so many years and watching my money drain away, I would say stick to the trailer!


----------



## Bangagin (16 September 2011)

Don't automatically rule out lorries without a tilt cab. Mine has a removable panel in the living area which gives access. I spoke to my mechanic before buying a lorry and he said that yes a tilt cab is a bonus, but isn't the only way to access the engine. 

I've got a Ford Iveco 7.5 tonne lorry. The previous 2 owners said as a rule of thumb it costs about £10 for an hour's driving - and having done a longish trip to Kent and back this did work out to be a pretty accurate rule of thumb.

Careful with breakdown cover though. A lot of the cheaper deals involve recovery by winching the horsebox on to a trailer with the horse/s in it - there are lots of horror stories on here about it and on other forums. I decided I couldn't take the risk and so have gone with OHTO (Organisation of Horsebox & Trailer Owners) who guarantee onward transport for the horse/s in separate transport. Just for my peace of mind as I am a huge worrier!

There are some good buys out there, but you have to spend a while looking. My advice would be to take someone with you who can poke around underneath and test the condition of the floor etc. I had mine mechanically inspected before buying, again for peace of mind.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## stencilface (16 September 2011)

We are on our third 7.5T now, and wouldn't ever have a trailer.  Yes, it does cost more to run, but it is lovely to have somewhere to sit and change, go to the toilet etc (no 1's only though!).  My friend is borrowing it for her first 3 day too - so it is really handy.

What reg is it, make etc and how much do they want?  I would have a look around on horsemart if you wanted to check just exactly how good the deal is that you're getting.

We are with NFU insurance, who have always been great. Thankfully only had to have tyres replaced etc, but they have always quick (well 2 hours, but on a sunday I don't expect there are many lorry rescue people working!) and they rang me every half hour to see if my horse was still calm and ok, and did we need rescuing etc, can't rate them highly enough


----------



## soulfull (16 September 2011)

I have had my lorry 8 years.  It was on an old E reg  spent £2000 in total on repairs.  then last christmas change the chassis to a daf 45  just putting it thro test now but seems ok

I think they are reasonable value for money  wouldn't swap mine for a 4x4 no matter how good the deal was

Yes work CAN be done without a tilt cab BUT it costs more in labour as parts harder to get too!

average test cost me £200
tax 165
insurance 240


----------



## monkeymad (16 September 2011)

I have 7.5 t lorry for one horse!  I did look at 3.5t lorries, but they were just too costly to buy.  Mine is a M reg DAF and cost about £4k.  I find it possible to run and maintain by having a very good but reasonable mobile mechanic and being on 1st name terms with a local breakers yard (-managed to get replacement tyres for £30).  The biggest outlay I have is for diesel, but I do use it alot (often 2 - 3 times a week in summer), and I don't think the lorry is particularly heavy on juice - its just the cost of diesel!  I love having my lorry and would never want to swop to a trailer.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 September 2011)

Agree with most of above, but they are not cheap to run and you need a frindly mechanic (cash!!).My main concern would be buying it with your friend.  You would have to be seriously good friends for it to work out.  If you can afford it would buy it yourself.


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			If you buy the lorry ensure that it has 12 months plate on it.



No you dont - as I explained previously you are confusing the Plate certificate issued at registration of lorry with MOTand is not renewable unless there is alteration to gross vehicle weight The link below shows a photo of a plate certificate, which is different from the yearly MOT




http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2236&pictureid=12033

Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (16 September 2011)

just-me said:



			Sorry to hijack but who is your breakdown cover with?
		
Click to expand...

Autohome do a 30 mile radius recovery service for £59 a year, unlimited distance for £84. I've been with them years, called them once and they were fine.


----------



## cptrayes (16 September 2011)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Plate is around £75
		
Click to expand...

In East Cheshire the test fee alone is £110 now that the Government run one at Bredbury has been closed and we have to go to a commercial one.


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

Monkers said:



			I ran a 7.5t for 20 years and have recently decided to get fid of it and get a 3.5t.

I found the larger horseboxes much more expensive to run and maintain. I always spent a £1000 on parts just to get it through its plate. I may well be wrong here, but I am pretty sure the annual plate isn't the same thing as an MOT. QUOTE]

There is no annual plate - you are referring to the annual MOT 

Click to expand...


----------



## dieseldog (16 September 2011)

horseaddict said:





Toby_Zaphod said:



			If you buy the lorry ensure that it has 12 months plate on it.



No you dont - as I explained previously you are confusing the Plate certificate issued at registration of lorry with MOTand is not renewable unless there is alteration to gross vehicle weight The link below shows a photo of a plate certificate, which is different from the yearly MOT




http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2236&pictureid=12033

Click to expand...

While you are correct, you are also misleading.  Everyone calls the MOT a 'Plate' it may not the totally correct term, but that is what everyone calls it.  So if they say the lorry has 12 months plate - it has 12 months MOT.  Its not actually an MOT its an annual test if you want to get really pedantic.

http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...4=1082014145&r.t=RESOURCES&topicId=1082014255

Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (16 September 2011)

dieseldog said:





horseaddict said:



			While you are correct, you are also misleading.  Everyone calls the MOT a 'Plate' it may not the totally correct term, but that is what everyone calls it.  So if they say the lorry has 12 months plate - it has 12 months MOT.  Its not actually an MOT its an annual test if you want to get really pedantic.

http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...4=1082014145&r.t=RESOURCES&topicId=1082014255

Click to expand...


I don't and neither do any of my friends. I heard the expression in the South, but never since I moved up North.

It's wrong and misleading and MOT is actually much nearer the truth that Plate, which is the paper thing in the  holder in the cab.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

dieseldog said:





horseaddict said:



			While you are correct, you are also misleading.  Everyone calls the MOT a 'Plate' it may not the totally correct term, but that is what everyone calls it.  So if they say the lorry has 12 months plate - it has 12 months MOT.  Its not actually an MOT its an annual test if you want to get really pedantic.

http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...4=1082014145&r.t=RESOURCES&topicId=1082014255

Click to expand...

If im going to be pedantic its officially called a Goods Vehicle Test.
This is an annual requirement. The Plate is usually a one off issue.
I dont think that "everyone" calls the annual test a plate. In my experience people dont mind learning from othere - i certainly dont. Now those who didnt realize that there was a difference will know now! 

Click to expand...


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

cptrayes said:





dieseldog said:



			I don't and neither do any of my friends. I heard the expression in the South, but never since I moved up North.

It's wrong and misleading and MOT is actually much nearer the truth that Plate, which is the paper thing in the  holder in the cab.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! (Breathes sigh of relief)


Click to expand...


----------



## Monkers (16 September 2011)

But it isn't the same MOT test that you would have for a car at 50 odd quid. Call it what you will, but it's more expensive and you will need to go to a specialist test centre for it!

I'm sticking with plate....


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)

Monkers said:



			But it isn't the same MOT test that you would have for a car at 50 odd quid. Call it what you will, but it's more expensive and you will need to go to a specialist test centre for it!

I'm sticking with plate....  

Click to expand...

Thats why you take it to a VOSA Goods Vehicle Test Station and not a garage.
I suggest that should you attempt to book a lorry in at a test station you check with them, as they will explain the difference.
It is definately not called a plate!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 September 2011)

Monkers said:



			But it isn't the same MOT test that you would have for a car at 50 odd quid. Call it what you will, but it's more expensive and you will need to go to a specialist test centre for it!

I'm sticking with plate....  

Click to expand...

Oh for Christ's sake don't set Horseaddict off again! Oops....too late you have!


----------



## horseaddict (16 September 2011)




----------



## PeterNatt (16 September 2011)

Make quite sure it has a tilt cab.  If it does not then some jobs such as replacing a radiator become a total nightmare.  Many people will tell you that having an inspection hatch rather than a tilt cab is sufficient but it is not.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 September 2011)

cptrayes said:





dieseldog said:



			I don't and neither do any of my friends. I heard the expression in the South, but never since I moved up North.

It's wrong and misleading and MOT is actually much nearer the truth that Plate, which is the paper thing in the  holder in the cab.
		
Click to expand...

ok OK we know thatyou are  right, and accepting that yes the plate is the static thing in the lorry and the MOT is the annual test, it's still just the way things are in reality that a lot of places the lorry MOT is certainly called the plating by the people you speak to. Having lived up and down the country  (SE to N Scotland) Ive only ever heard of horsebox lorries 'being put through their plating' even if what they are actually doing is MOTing it. 

So everyone's right, lets move on....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (17 September 2011)

I wonder if people who plate their lorries every year ride their horses in their menages?


----------

